# Want to play with a roman dog? Watch out he has a sword



## Thebai-pup (Aug 26, 2018)

If looking for new people to roleplay with, i can do different stuff so just contact me in a conversation or send me your contact details (telegram, discord and such) and ill add you.









Full name: Arminus Lucelian Pharsalus

Nickname: Pharsalus.

Sex/Gender: Male.

Sexuality: Bi- slight male preference. He says that personality is most important to him but that he still likes chubby, soft women and girly men the most. of course, if he found someone whos company he really enjoyed, he would not be less interested if it was a big and manly man or a slender woman. Such is the way of love, like the gods: Strange but with purpose... Probably.

Species: canine (swedish vallhund / german shepherd mix).

Age: 25.

Height: 5'8"/173CM

Weight: 180LBS/82KG

History: Born to an upper middle class family in Rome. His ancestors were from the tribes on the norther borders of the alps. While his brothers went into academics and hard manual labour such as farming the fields, working/owning stores or adding to the citys industry in the amphora kilns, he went into the army, joining Legio XIV Aegyptia. He was 16 at his enlistment.

Looks: Emerald eyes, Salmon coloured hair. The hair on his temples are short cut, the hair on the middle and top of his head are tied back into a tail that lies against his head.

Body: Some muscle, though he was not trained for brute strength but for stamina. The plan was to outlast the enemy, not brute force. His chest, stomach and hands have some scars. He's not riddled with them, but they show he has done his fair share of military service. His fur looks like a regular german shepherds except that some of the markings on his chest, legs and arms end in what look like tribal swirls. On his right inner forearm he has a pair of tattoos, the first one is the combined symbols of the Sun and the spear of Mars to symbolize his worship of them. Belos that are the letters SPQR with 9 lines under, each line representing ayear in the service of the roman people and the Senate.

Clothes & armour: When armoured he wears a decorated Lorica segmentata, a plumed Centurion helmet, a Scutum (shield) whilst wielding a Gladius.
When not wearing his armour he wears a simple red linen gown, trimmed with white edges. He wears a small leather pack around his waist that functions like a modern "fanny-pack".

Personality: Loyal and kind to his shieldbrothers and his people. He currently has no betrothed and is looking for love, that one person that makes his heart sing with joy. He fights bravely for the republic in battle but he dreams of peace and settling down with a family. Thinks low of barbarians. He does not despise them as other Romans do, who can see them as insects to be wiped out, he thinks they have things to teach his people from time to time. He simply thinks these tribals needs to be organized and put to purpose.

Rank: First Centurion.

Occupation: Legionairy officer in the 14th roman legion Aegyptia. When not in the army he is a Praefectus Urbanus, the modern equivalent would be a police officer.

Religion: He worships and prays to Sol Invictus the unconquered Sun, and Mars the god of war.


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 26, 2018)

I sent you a PM


----------

